# How would you cut this mortise?



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

The 4" wide mortice needs to be cut 3/4" deep, at an angle of 6 degrees, on a 21.5" x 10" board?

Thinking on doing it on my shaper, with a strip attached to get the angle. Will be a bit short of 3/4" though and will have to do the mortise edges by hand.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Forget the angles.

Cut the mortise when the stock is square, then cut the stock to final shape.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

rrich said:


> Forget the angles.
> 
> Cut the mortise when the stock is square, then cut the stock to final shape.


I screwed up, this is the fix unfortunately.

This part was supposed to have the tenons, the bottom one angled, easy to do on the table saw. Cut it too short, so now I have to put mortises in this piece and the tenons in the parts connecting to it, the latter already done. Bad practice, but it is what it is.

Easy to do with a horizontal boring machine, but I do not have one.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

If I understand you, the mortise is 3/4" long x 3/4"deep x 1/4" wide. I would mount the piece vertically, clamped to a jig sitting at 6 degrees on the drill press, and just drill it out as you would normally. You'll have to hand chisel the sides and ends but that's not so difficult. A mortsing attachment on a floor model DP would be perfect in this case because you have an adjustable height table vs a dedicated mortising machine which may not have enough height adjustment...I donno? I would make the jig so it captures the piece on 2 sides and the rear. Then make another one for the flip side.  bill


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> If I understand you, the mortise is 3/4" long x 3/4"deep x 1/4" wide. I would mount the piece vertically, clamped to a jig sitting at 6 degrees on the drill press, and just drill it out as you would normally. You'll have to hand chisel the sides and ends but that's not so difficult. A mortsing attachment on a floor model DP would be perfect in this case because you have an adjustable height table vs a dedicated mortising machine which may not have enough height adjustment...I donno? I would make the jig so it captures the piece on 2 sides and the rear. Then make another one for the flip side.  bill


4" long. Yep, that sounds like a better idea than doing it on my shaper. Will give it a go, in Napoleon Ohio this week but home for the week-end.

Thx.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a milling machine would be nice*



WillemJM said:


> 4" long. Yep, that sounds like a better idea than doing it on my shaper. Will give it a go, in Napoleon Ohio this week but home for the week-end.
> 
> Thx.


Another time you want/need a milling machine. IT would be so easy just jig it up and travel the table back and forth while dropping the bit a little at a time. If you use a drill press, drill the end holes first and waste the center out 'cause the drill may wander next to a hole it it's too close.  bill


----------

